# Still Shopping 21Rs



## West_Coast (Feb 7, 2017)

Still Shopping for our first Trailer but we have our heart set on the Outback 21RS 2006, 2007 or 2008. We've done some research about the used value and comparison-shopped on the internet to see how much they go for. Read the forums on here about the delamination, roof leaks and other problems trailers are prone to. I do not want to buy a lemon and have a keen eye to detail. I have found a few models in Washington that I would like to look at this weekend. My thought about buying now is to check the seals in this rainy weather and look for leaks.

What are the cons of buying now? Not being able to check the water lines? I'm guessing camping in the drive way is out of the question since I'm assuming i would buy a winterized rv in this weather. Open to advice on shopping/buying, thanks.

Reading about shady used-RV dealers is making me anxious, i top not want to overpay esp knowing things will likely need to be replaced.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you buy a used (or even new) you MUST complete a Pre Delivery Inspection...so you find all issues.

You can get my PDI, but clicking on the link in my signature below.

Good luck with your search.


----------

